# Popping Gaggia



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Since dismantling, repairing, cleaning and putting my Gaggia Humpty back together again, it has been working a treat (yes even the new PID). With the new pump mounting and tightening everything up it even purrs rather than growls and the cups on the top are no longer Jitterbugging across the warming plate when in full extraction mode.

BUT!......All is not Rosie in the garden.

When I steam a pitcher of milk for a Latte......fine. I turn away, tap, tap, swirl, swirl my jug of lovely micro foam and produce a bit of Latte art that only a blind man with no arms one leg and a bad migraine would be proud of and suddenly..........Pop! or should that be......Bang!..(Well imagine a sound akin to a vintage Norton model 18 circa 1927 backfiring and you've got it about right) emanating from the group head accompanied by a shot of spitting steam.

Apart from making me jump with fright and producing a high pitched type lady fart which in itself is very embarrassing when entertaining and showing off my Barista skills; I am loathed to steam in case something more damaging happens or is happening to the machine.

So, if you're still awake after that rubbish above, any ideas as to what it can be? I'm guessing solenoid but I've had that apart and checked there is no blockages or bits of loose gunk in it. I have also replaced the shower screen with a nice IMS one which has a lot finer holes than the original, but surely that can't be the problem.

I await with incontinent pant wearing anticipation.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, I had a Gaggia Classic for 3 years and I never heard that! Could it be some sort of air in system? Immediately after you finish steaming, turn the steam boiler off, remove the portafilter, put a cup under the steam wand, open the steam wand and press the brew button. When water comes out of the group head and steam wand, turn the steam tap off and then switch the brew button off. Does it still happen? Have you tried re-priming the pump by drawing 200mls of water from the steam wand? Just a thought.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I suspect air in the boiler too.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll give your suggestion a go passutojr and report back.


----------

